# Comunicar dos micrologix 1100 entre si



## hhpp (Jul 27, 2009)

Quisiera comunicar dos micrologix 1100 entre si, tengo un micrologix que esta trabjando con sus 4 modulos de expannsion, pero me faltan entradas y salidas. Ahora tengo aqui a la mano otro micrologix 1100 con esos dos modulos, qusiera comunicar estos entres para que me funcione en proyecto.

Cual seria la forma?


Gracias de antemano


----------



## snowboard (Jul 28, 2009)

revisa éste documento, puedes conectar los micrologix a tu red pero necesitas alguno de estos interface.

saludos


----------



## hhpp (Jul 30, 2009)

Gracias por tu colaboracion, lo revise y lo que si tengo a la mano ahora es un switch de cuatro bocas, asi que utilizare ethernet, como tu sabes los micro 1100 tienen puerto ethernet.

Lo que tengo dudas ahora, es si para la comunicacion utilizare los mensajes (MSG, SVC), o existe otra mas simple. Si podrias darme un pequenisimo ejemplo te estaria muy agradecido.

Gracias


----------



## snowboard (Jul 30, 2009)

Yo no he trabajado comunicación con micrologix 1100, no se si soporten MSG que es lo que te recomendaría.
Primero le das un numero a cada una de tus CPU, luego defines en el PLC "fuente" de donde vas a tomar los datos que te interesan (no sé N7:0, B3/3...etc) y en el PLC "destino" donde vas a almacenar los datos.
En cuaquiera de los dos PLC empiezas un ladder nuevo y al ingresar instruccion escribes MSG. te pregunta si vas a escribir o leer ( eso depende si estas en el PLC fuente vas a escribir, si estas en el PLC destino vas a leer), luego el tipo de CPU, en numero de la CPU, la dirección de orige (N7:0....lo que sea), la direccion de destino, y finalmente el bloque de control, no me acuerdo cual es le largo, creo que 14, usa una dirección libre de de por lo menos 14 direcciones, por ejemplo N100:0 (no debes tener nada ocupado hasta la N100:13).

saludos


----------



## hhpp (Ago 14, 2009)

Gracias Snowboard, por lo que estuve leyendo creo que si acepta estos mensajes, en caso de que no acepten estos mensajes cual seria la otra opcion, siempre considerando micro 1100 y ethernert para la comunicacion.

Gracias.


----------



## hhpp (Ago 16, 2009)

Ya, estoy metiendo mano a esto, y hay algo que no entiendo mjy bien, en el campo :

communication command  : 500CPU read (porque quiero leer los datos del otro micro)

data tabla address ?  (esta es la direccion donde voy a guardad los datos leidos verdad?)
size in elements ?  ( si en data tabla address pongo n7:0, y en size in elements 5, leera desde el n7:0/0 hasta el n7:0/4 verdad?)
Routing Information file RI  ( que significa esto?)


Ahora en el otro micro

communication command : 500 CPU write (porque quiero escribir en el otro micro)
data tabla address:  por ejemplo quiero escribir los datos de las salidas q0:0 ( me tomara todas las salidas verdad?)
size in elements 1 (porque las salidas no pasan de un word verdad?)
routing informaciónrmation file RI ?

Ahora con esto deberia ver las salidas del otro micro.

Esperp puedan aclararme estas dudillas .


gracias.


----------



## snowboard (Ago 18, 2009)

Hola

*communication command : 500CPU read (porque quiero leer los datos del otro micro)

data tabla address ? (esta es la direccion donde voy a guardad los datos leidos verdad?) *

SI

*size in elements ? ( si en data tabla address pongo n7:0, y en size in elements 5, leera desde el n7:0/0 hasta el n7:0/4 verdad?) *


si

*Routing Information file RI ( que significa esto?) *
no lo sé


*communication command : 500 CPU write (porque quiero escribir en el otro micro)
data tabla address: por ejemplo quiero escribir los datos de las salidas q0:0 ( me tomara todas las salidas verdad?)
size in elements 1 (porque las salidas no pasan de un word verdad?) 
*
Me parece que solo acepta registros (N, B...)
saludos


----------



## Apklipsis (Jun 22, 2011)

Aqui dejo dos ejemplos de comunicacion para red ethernet micrologix


----------



## ngaymer33 (Dic 26, 2011)

Estimado probé con tus ejemplos y no pude comunicar dos PLC Micro1100 , alguien tendrá mas información la red esta por ethernet


----------



## igarcia (Jun 4, 2016)

Gracias 
El archivo fue de mucha ayuda para poder establecer comunicacion con dos plc's 1400 allen bradley saludos


----------



## char8708 (Jul 12, 2016)

Hola, soy nuevo  en esto y la verdad tengo un problema muy parecido pero necesito realizar una comunicación entre un micrologix 1500, un compactlogix l32e,una panel C600 y una pc dispongo ya del modulo ethernet para el micrologix 1500 y el swich para la conexión. Ahora ya les he asignado la dirección IP a los equipos tanto al plc como la panel el pc ya tiene la IP fija y tengo ya comunicación individualmente pero no se como hacer para compartir los datos entre los PLC.
Agradecería que por favor me colaboraran; de antemano le agradezco la ayuda que me puedan brindar.


----------



## lokyto (Jul 22, 2016)

estimado 

comunicar con panel view es muy sencillo. cuando creas la app para el panel buscas el tag que deseas agregar a traves del rslinx.

para comunicar 2 prosesadores en micrologix yo nunca lo hice, pero si lo hice en control logix 5000 y es muy sensillo la verdad ahora tengo las licencia caducadas de esos programas sino con gusto le hacia un video de como hacerlo


----------



## char8708 (Jul 22, 2016)

lokyto dijo:


> estimado
> 
> comunicar con panel view es muy sencillo. cuando creas la app para el panel buscas el tag que deseas agregar a traves del rslinx.
> 
> para comunicar 2 prosesadores en micrologix yo nunca lo hice, pero si lo hice en control logix 5000 y es muy sensillo la verdad ahora tengo las licencia caducadas de esos programas sino con gusto le hacia un video de como hacerlo




Gracias por responder Lokyto, la verdad la informacion que encontre con respecto a como comunicar micrologix entre si me genero dudas acerca de que fuera posible. En cuanto a la opcion que planteas de hacerlo por Factory Talk View en realidad es muy sencillo y facil de hacer. De todos modos muchas gracias por tu respuesta.


----------



## JesusMonti (Nov 18, 2016)

hola a todos, disculpa alguien tiene algún documento o programa para comunicar 2 plc micrologix 1400 con una pantalla scada para monitorizar sus entradas?? La comunicación seria por medio de ethernet


----------



## char8708 (Nov 18, 2016)

Estimado,

Si lo que quieres hacer es que en la panel puedas tener disponibles los datos de ambos plc's talvez te pueda funcionar lo siguiente:
1.  Conectas los plc's, la panel y el p en un switch 
2. En el rs linx creas dos redes ethernet una para cada  plc
3. Creas los proyectos procura que los tags en ambos proyectos sean diferente para no tener confusiones
4. Realizas tu aplicacion en factory talk view
5. Ahora en el DDE/ OPC de RS Linx creas dos topicos para asignarle cada uno a los plc's
6. Ahora lo que haces en factory es enlazar los campos donde necesites visualizar con los tags ya sean de uno u           otro plc y no deberias tener problemas.

Espero te sirva y suerte con tu proyecto.


----------



## JesusMonti (Nov 18, 2016)

Otra duda cual es la mejor manera de conectar varios(o dos) plc allen bradley micrologix1400 en un red lan, estoy usando el rslogix500 para la programación. He leido acerca de los tags o de los msg pero no se cual sea la mejor forma de comunicar los PLC,
.

Mi trabajo se basa en leer en un plc varios sensores de temperatura y en base al nivel de este, activar otro plc que regulara la temperatura, para reducirla. La comunicación entre ellos la usaria para acitvar un PLC en base a las entradas del otro.

Saludos y gracias por su ayuda


----------

